# Winter Growing Season



## iForgeDesigns (May 15, 2013)

So i started a thread about a month ago asking what to plant for the winter growing season, i got alot of help. However today i started to go through with this project i started with a 25 sq ft raised bed frame and filled it with the following
(2) Bags of Scott'S Premier Topsoil
(1) Bag of Miracle Grow Seed Starting Planting Mix
(1) Bag of Miracle Grow Garden Soil
*this is what was suggested to me by the gardening employees @ HomeDepot

I plan on growing cucumbers, Broccoli, Cabbage, Onions... 
So is this ok for growing or what should i change or add? Any suggestions and experienced help is welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## stanb999 (Nov 14, 2011)

iForgeDesigns said:


> So i started a thread about a month ago asking what to plant for the winter growing season, i got alot of help. However today i started to go through with this project i started with a 25 sq ft raised bed frame and filled it with the following
> (2) Bags of Scott'S Premier Topsoil
> (1) Bag of Miracle Grow Seed Starting Planting Mix
> (1) Bag of Miracle Grow Garden Soil
> ...


You don't say where your located.. Cucumbers would be out in all but the warmest areas of the country. They can't take any frost at all. Not even a touch.

As far as the products. Sure they should work just fine. You can often get the "cheaper" brands without the markup for next time. For instance HomeDepot has "top soil" for about 2 bucks a bag. And cheap compost for about the same.(mix them 1 to 1) When you go to get them, Look all the way in the back out of the way corner of the garden area. If you still can't find it. Ask for the cheaper stuff. It will work just as well and cost half as much.


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

Greens like kale, lettuce, and spinach work well for me through the winter, but I don't get as cold as some do. Plant them now to get them to a good size and start harvesting. They'll just sit there Dec and Jan because of the low light level, but will start picking up again in February.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

All the seedlings came up. Already have true leaves on them. Most will go in greenhouse. I watered the greens today that are outside in raised beds.


----------

